# [Fri 14th Oct 2011] Offline DJ Night at the Prince Albert - FREE! (Brixton, London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

BRIXTON BIG NIGHT OUT
Friday 14th October



Drink. Dance. Fall over. Get up. Drink. Dance etc

*Prince Albert*
*418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF*
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 10pm - 2.30am.
*FREE ADMISSION plus CHEAP BAR!*

Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.





Map and venue info




Permalink to this event




Facebook event

It's a Friday night DJ special with the EDITOR (urban75) ready and willing to serve up an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package, plus the vinyl roar of BLUESTREAK.

Feed them beers and watch them perform! 

We'll also have photo slideshows, projections and more and we'll be rocking into the wee small hours of the morning.More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

This is tonight and it's me and Bluestreak on the decks. I've also got a new groovy slideshow DVD to show off! We'll be starting from around 10pm. Come down! It's free!


----------

